
GitHub Report Card - NirDremer
https://githubreportcard.reflect.io/
======
joshmanders
I did this the other day when it was posted, been stuck on this message since:

> We're experiencing unusually high traffic so we'll email you when it's
> complete.

Have yet to receive an email.

~~~
pedrorijo91
same here. anyone else?

------
michaelmior
This was just posted a couple days ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13320579](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13320579)

